# Chinese tornador type gun.



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Hello.
Has anybody tried the Chinese Tornador type gun off ebay, and is it any good.
Thanks.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes I have one works really well but I havent tried the proper one to see how it compares


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply :thumb:think I will give it a go.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Any chance of a link to the one you're talking about please?


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Is it this one for £12.68 with free postage?:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tornador-...359682?hash=item3ac4699fc2:g:9qAAAOSwWF5XLp38


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just ordered one to try out, gotta be worth a punt for £12 :doublesho


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Kenny Powers said:


> Is it this one for £12.68 with free postage?:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tornador-...359682?hash=item3ac4699fc2:g:9qAAAOSwWF5XLp38


Yes.Dont know how it will perform but worth try.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

how demanding are these on the air supply? any good vids of them in action?


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes same one as the one I have think I paid £30 about 18 months ago. They are quite air hungry mine runs off a 3hp 90ltr compressor. I running mine at 9 bar and it will keep the motor running constantly when I am using it and cut out after about 30 secs once I stop using it.

I think from memory they use about 8-10cfm of air


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

What sort of Customs charges are levied on one of these coming into the UK?


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

From memory I don't think I got charged customs charges. I thought anything under £25 wasn't eligible for customs charges


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenny Powers said:


> What sort of Customs charges are levied on one of these coming into the UK?


None....https://www.gov.uk/goods-sent-from-abroad/tax-and-duty


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys 
if you are thinking of buying one of these mine had a chinese typr air fitting on it and the correct fitting was very expensive for the end of the air line. I changed mine to a standard fitting but found that the thread pitch was not a standard metric thread instead of it being 1.5mm thread pitch it was a 1.0mm pitch so had to buy and adaptor off evil bay as it was the only place i could find one.

Linky
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metric-BSP-Male-to-Female-BSP-in-Brass-European-Male-Fem-Extension-Adapters-/121514900589?var=&hash=item1c4ada3c6d:m:madw2aTuT3ZCop4kFBQmWeA


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone else got a link to a cheap one ...sold out on the other link


----------



## CRESTA (Jan 11, 2009)

HI Paul could you tell me the size of the adaptor you got to allow the standard fitting?


----------



## Zak99 (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd like to know too. There are various threads and sizes, so would be good to know so we can buy the correct one.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I have had a few people PM me for the details so though I had better post them here to help other members. The sizes you need are 

6x1mm males thread 
1/4" BSP female thread

I have had one member say that this was the size he ordered and it didnt fit but this is what I ordered and it fitted mine fine so it might be a case of they have changed the spec on the guns I dont know but i thought i would make everyone aware.

I someone has ordered one recently and used this fitting perhaps they could share if it still fits or not ??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i also ordered 6x1 by your reccomendation and not even close

my guess is 12x1 but in the end i found something laying around that worked


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Just ordered one of these for £13, so what adaptors do I need to make it work? 
TIA


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

12mm x 1 (pitch) male end 1/4 bsp for the female end,converter off ebay.That is if its the same as mine.You can remove the fitting in the tornador and measure the size and pitch of the fitting.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Have ordered one of these, hopefully it'll match the tornador I've got on the way.


----------

